# Ocean Front:  Kauai - Dec. 18-25, 2015 - 2 Bdm/6



## DeniseM

Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas

Dec. 18-25, 2015

2 Bdm. - 2 Bath - sleeps 6

Direct ocean FRONT with expansive 180º ocean views - 2nd floor.

$700

**Please click on my blue user  name and send me a message for more info.*


----------



## missmouse

I'm very interested, but I need to check airfare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacknsara

Aloha,
This is one helluva deal - oceanfront for 100/night
Here's a link to the resort's own web site http://www.pahio.com/resorts/Resorts/Kauai_Beach_Villas/kauai_beach_villas_19.html
on which is a link to the floor plan http://www.pahio.com/resorts/Resorts/Kauai_Beach_Villas/floor_plans_24.html
Here's a link to the google map https://www.google.com/maps/@22.010383,-159.339244,512m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en 
We own several weeks there.  We'll be in unit G4 starting 12/19 (followed by G1 & G5).  If a tugger rents this, feel free to say hi. 
Jack


----------



## DeniseM

We love the view!


----------



## DeniseM

This rental is for unit H10, which is on the 2nd floor, in the front, center Bldg. in this picture:


----------



## DeniseM

Another picture of the view:


----------



## DeniseM

Another view from our Lanai:


----------



## DeniseM

Still available!


----------



## DeniseM

Aloha on sale!


----------



## Southerngirl528

Holy cow! That IS a stunningly good deal, Denise M! I wondered why it hadn't been scarfed up, saw it was just posted a few days ago. I sure hope some lucky soul sees this that can use the dates!! 

Is there a way to get this fabulous offer on some sort of forum for residents of Hawaii?? It would sure be a nice way for someone living in Hawaii to have a lovely and cheap Christmas vacation!! And just a "hop" of a flight. Good luck!!! Wish I could take it….


----------



## sjsharkie

Denise--

Received your message and will do.  Could not respond by PM because your message box was full.

-ryan


----------



## DeniseM

Yup - me again!


----------



## DeniseM

Still available...


----------



## am1

After 1429 views the airfare may just be too much.  Looks beautiful.


----------

